# 2002 I35 Brake Options?



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The brakes on my I35 are down to 20% (2mm). The dealership wants 220 for doing a brake job... (I never touch this car, always goes to dealership for work, in fact just paid 486 bucks in maintenance!) 

Do I have another option for this car? I mean like aftermarket rotors and brake pads... I'd like the rotor to be resurfacable too.

Thanks!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

James said:


> The brakes on my I35 are down to 20% (2mm). The dealership wants 220 for doing a brake job... (I never touch this car, always goes to dealership for work, in fact just paid 486 bucks in maintenance!)
> 
> Do I have another option for this car? I mean like aftermarket rotors and brake pads... I'd like the rotor to be resurfacable too.
> 
> Thanks!


Is it your pads that are 20% down or you rotors? Yes, both can be bought from aftermarket. Search Google for pricing.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I just got it done today only cost me 65 for the pads and 85 for the labor.

It was just the pads but i had them resurface the rotor... I always resurface the rotor but I've heard you don't have to... 

I found the powerslot rotors for 168 which isn't a bad deal... think I'll get those when my rotors are up.


----------

